
Ask HN: How do you hire for drive? - bayareabronco
I&#x27;ve hired quite a few people over my career and one of the most challenging attributes to hire for is drive or proactiveness. In my mind, this is the most important criteria that separates a great employee from just an okay one. Do they have internal drive? Will they proactively seek out opportunities and solve problems? Will they be an independent thinker and own their area of work? For the hiring managers out there, how do you screen for &quot;drive&quot;? I&#x27;d appreciate hearing your tips and advice. Thank you!
======
bigredhdl
First, I find that internships are great for this. You can bring someone in
for a summer. If they show drive then we really try and get them converted to
full time upon graduation. Second, I'm going to turn it around on you and ask
"What are you doing to foster drive in your employees?". Drive is not just a
static attribute. It must be fostered, encouraged and demonstrated as
necessary. If your employees do not show drive, you may be unintentionally
killing it.

